# Try this on your next Red



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I caught a nice Red a couple of weeks ago and man this is good stuff.... If you have not tried the OLD BAY herd and garlic seasoning you need to. I ran out of gas in the grill so I baked the redfish for 30mins at 350. Bronze the fish with the sesoning then put a few slats of butter on top. Covered with foil. mmmm


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

I did the same not too long ago with old bay and some fresh herbs, covered it in foil and baked it in a lemon butter mix.. add add a little bit of white wine to give it a richer taste and WOW its good


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep...That Old Bay company has some great spice out...Sounds great!


----------



## fishyg (Jun 1, 2008)

that old bay garlic and herb is awesome. dont be afraid to try it on just about anything.


----------

